# SnowEx 1075



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

I am just seeing if there is any interest in a SnowEx 1075. The unit I'm selling is missing the auger and motor so it is just the frame and the hopper. The frame does have some dents from normal wear and tear. I just got it back from being media blasted and powder coated. 

Pictures will follow


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Pictures and location please


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Location is southern West Virginia looking to get 400 obo just want it gone I'll have photos by noon


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

IMG_5395




__
Mountaineer com


__
Sep 7, 2017











  








IMG_5396




__
Mountaineer com


__
Sep 7, 2017











  








IMG_5394




__
Mountaineer com


__
Sep 7, 2017


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Dropped to 300 obo also have a controller to include


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Bump


----------

